# motion



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hey all, does anybody else suffer extreme motion sickness? and as a result get really bad anticipatory anxiety before going in cars, buses, planes, boats, anything that moves?i have to fly this weekend, and the anxiety is totally hitting me, major chest flutters, D, gas. i do take gravol, wrist pressure bands, ginger, the whole shebang but it does not help anxiety driven nausea.does anyone know if anxiety driven nausea is a different part of the brain than motion sickness nausea?gravol gives me dry mouth and the fact that we can't bring any liquids onto planes is just making me insanely worried.anxiety, IBS, D and motion sickness is just too much to bear for me.... any advice?thanks, M


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I get bad motion sickness, not every time I travel but I think it can definately be triggered/worsened by anxiety.Try eating a v.light meal before you travel, as an empty stomach can make it worse. I also find it helps to close my eyes and keep my head very still- the worse thing I can do is turn to talk to the person next to me. You could try a mild sedative (eg.diazepam). I take hyocine (Buscopan) for IBS and a double dose for travel sickness as that's another of the things it's prescribed for.I crossed the North Sea on holiday to Norway a few years ago, a 24hour trip that was awful. Especially as the bathroom was rocking too, I had to cling onto the towel rails while I was throwing up! I've also thrown up on my boyfriend's car-mat on the motorway


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sometimes I get mild travel sickness on the train. I travel a lot between Glasgow and London and I find that the mild nausea feelings disappear the second I step off the train!! I don't take anything for it though.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Over the summer I had to take a 4 hour flight to Aruba (poor me I know) Well I always get motion sickness so I was very nervous. But honestly once we were in the air, I couldn't even feel the movement, it was much better than being in a car or on a bus. The day before I ate light, but lots of carbs, because thats better for not getting sick. Also I just took a dramamine and tried to stay as still as possible. I think you'll be fine!!Good luck!Andrea


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, planes are the one thing I've never got travel sick on (though I've only flown twice, so that could b the reason!)I was so distracted by the clouds and surreal feeling I had a lovely flight both times.Rach, I know what you mean about trains! I get that train from Lancaster-Manchester train a lot. Once it was packed, there were people crammed into the isles and spaces between the carriages, I started to feel nauseous and really panicky. I spent an hour sitting on the floor with my back against the wall and my eyes closed, then nearly threw-up as I got out on the platform. I was gagging and had to pretend I was coughing!







Other tips:Focus on something still in the distance, like a tree or mountain (but not the horizan). Dig your nail into the pressure point on wrist. I don't get much effect from the bands but a nail sometimes works.On a boat, either stay on deck or lie down with your eyes shut (though neither worked on the ferry to Norway!) Try sucking mints or chewing aniseed balls.Eat a dry biscuit (my mum always claims this works though I can't usually face biscuits by then!)Unfortunately, I associate travel sickness with Mozart cos my dad always used to play his tapes in the car! Aargh.


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Sukie, Do u take the Virgin train that tilts around the corners? That's the one I was on today from Euston to Glasgow, and I felt SOOOO SOOOO motion sick...it was awful! Much worse than before.Thankfully I survived the 5 hour journey. But only just!!!Rach xx


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

That's the one. I'm taking it down south to see my parents next week and unfortunately my ticket's booked for rush-hour!I'll have to get one of those scary cold-eye-masks and wear it so no-one sits next to me!


----------

